# transmisor de 10km funcional



## jamme (Jul 10, 2010)

muchachos he realizado el transmisor aqui adjuntado y funciona lo que hay es que invertir las resistencias de base del transistor (osea colocarlas alreves) segun el watimetro marca 24 watts pero no lo he caminado, ojo no hay que conectarlo sin antena


----------



## joakiy (Jul 10, 2010)

¿Cual es el consumo de ese circuito? ¿A que frecuencia trabaja?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 10, 2010)

he tratado de hacer este proyecto, parece ser que funciona, una vez lo quise hacer, osciló, pero la potencia era poca (seguramente fue la antena y las resistencias que no las puse al reves). al menos no se me quemo el 2n6084, lo he probado y re-probado y esta completamente bueno,lo saque de un lineal de un tx de fm de 40W y ahi lo tengo guardado. lo voy a construir con metodo telaraña y a 12V aver hasta donde llego.


----------



## Dano (Jul 10, 2010)

jamme dijo:


> muchachos he realizado el transmisor aqui adjuntado y funciona lo que hay es que invertir las resistencias de base del transistor (osea colocarlas alreves) segun el watimetro marca 24 watts pero no lo he caminado, ojo no hay que conectarlo sin antena



Funcionar puede funcionar pero el diseño es un desastre, intentar reducir la cantidad de componentes es directamente proporcional a la calidad del equipo.
Inestabilidad absoluta, además de que no hace rendir al máximo el transistor.

Un diseño aceptable desde mi punto de vista debe tener 3 etapas, una que acondicione la señal de audio (pre), la etapa oscilador-modulador, y el amplificador.


----------



## jamme (Jul 11, 2010)

el diseño lo tengo trabajando con 20 volt en el positivo y 2.0 volt en la base, lo tengo con 2 amperes no he probado el alcance pero lo haré en cuestion de dias


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 11, 2010)

> y funciona lo que hay es que invertir las resistencias de base del  transistor (osea colocarlas alreves)


A que te referis?


----------



## jamme (Jul 12, 2010)

a colocar la resistencia de 22K del positivo a base y la resistencia de 1.2K de base a tierra


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 12, 2010)

hola de nuevo arme el cto que presentaste, ya que tenia el 2n6084 tirado por ahi. el cto funciona a la perfeccion, si oscila y lo hice funcionar en el 94.3, pero es inestable y el alcance con 12V no supera los 20m a pesar que tenga un dipolo 1/2 onda con coaxil RG-6U de 75 Ohm (se supone que ese cable es mejor que un RG-58). deberia teoricamente dar unos 5W pero es en parte el diseño. hasta el TX-200 (un pequeño tx de fm) que aparece en internet da mas alcance, con la misma antena saque 2KM asegurados. es con bf199 (en mi caso los trt que encontre fueron un par de c9014). al inyectar audio, el circuito comenzaba a modular ''a tirones'' ya que empezaba a parpadear la transmision y si le movia el cable de audio empezaba a dar un pitito en toda la banda fm D. pero creo que es mejor ir probando, y mas que eso hacer una buena antena,ya que si no tienes una buena antena, por mucha potencia que tengas, no saldras ni a la esquina!


----------



## joakiy (Jul 13, 2010)

mumish13 dijo:


> hola de nuevo arme el cto que presentaste, ya que tenia el 2n6084 tirado por ahi. el cto funciona a la perfeccion, si oscila y lo hice funcionar en el 94.3, pero es inestable y el alcance con 12V no supera los 20m a pesar que tenga un dipolo 1/2 onda con coaxil RG-6U de 75 Ohm (se supone que ese cable es mejor que un RG-58). deberia teoricamente dar unos 5W pero es en parte el diseño. hasta el TX-200 (un pequeño tx de fm) que aparece en internet da mas alcance, con la misma antena saque 2KM asegurados. es con bf199 (en mi caso los trt que encontre fueron un par de c9014). al inyectar audio, el circuito comenzaba a modular ''a tirones'' ya que empezaba a parpadear la transmision y si le movia el cable de audio empezaba a dar un pitito en toda la banda fm D. pero creo que es mejor ir probando, y mas que eso hacer una buena antena,ya que si no tienes una buena antena, por mucha potencia que tengas, no saldras ni a la esquina!



Entonces, me vais a perdonar, pero son ganas de desperdiciar un 2n6084.

Ese circuito además, tiene pinta de ser un barrebanda, generando armónicos por cualquier frecuencia.

Saludos.


----------



## jamme (Jul 20, 2010)

la verdad ahora le adapté una bobina en serie con un condenso en la salinda de antena a tierra y he logrado que camine 4 km con una buena antena, voy a adaptarle mas amperaje para ver q me da les sigo comentando


----------



## jamme (Jul 21, 2010)

le he colocado un filtro y he logrado rcoger los armonicos y que aumente un poco la potencia y ahora le voy a adptar el coder estereo ¿cual me sugieren ? 

gracias.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 27, 2010)

prueba el soft ''stereocoder'', hay un post en donde aparece todo lo necesario. es algo asi como ''codificador stereo con el pc''


----------



## Dano (Jul 27, 2010)

mumish13 dijo:


> prueba el soft ''stereocoder'', hay un post en donde aparece todo lo necesario. es algo asi como ''codificador stereo con el pc''



El airomate es la evolución de stereocoder, está mucho mas depurado.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 28, 2010)

dano tiene razon, usa mejor el airomate, a él le funciono de maravillas  y en alguna parte de los post aparece como hay que conectar todo (yo todavia no me queda claro como)

ah y ademas cuenta con RDS


----------

